# Aeg dust extraction



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a quite old AEG small router, but have no dust extraction set up for it.
Does anyone have any ideas for aftermarket pieces to fit this old girl?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ron and welcome

It would help if you could tell us the model number and/or collet size of your router. AEG bought-in routers from several sources so depending on the model the answer will be different

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Here's one you can make with some PVC pipe quick and easy to make and it will only cost a dollar or less. 

====



ronebooth said:


> I have a quite old AEG small router, but have no dust extraction set up for it.
> Does anyone have any ideas for aftermarket pieces to fit this old girl?


----------



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

The model Number is OF50 for my old (antique) AEG router.
AND Thanks to bobj3 for your suggestion.
I may give that a try too.
Ron in Hobart


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Ron

If I remember rightly the OF50 was a bought-in Elu MOF96. If your router looks like this, then the kit from a Trend T5, Elu MOF96, deWalt DW613/DW614/DW615 or Perles OF3-808 would also fit in all probability as the bases are all alike

Regards

Phil


----------



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

Phil, You are a star. Many thanks from Tropical Hobart.:dance3:


----------



## Muddler (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally, Thank you all again----especially Superstar Phil.
I arranged the part to come from Trend thru an Australian agent and it arrived yesterday and fits perfectly.
Xmas Wishes granted to me , so hope you all get what we deserve.
Ron


----------

